# General > Sport >  Junior Cricket in Caithness

## kendo

Junior cricket coaching will start on Wednesday the 22nd April and every wednesday thereafter.
the sessions are for P5-P7 kids and will be from 6pm until 7pm.
we have booked the games hall at Thurso high school as well as a pitch so if it is raining it will still be on, once the kids are finished then the adults will train...so any juniors or adults fancy a game of cricket then come along :: .
the club has equipment for you to use.
cheers

----------

